# Touareg lowering (or raising) VAG-COM procedure: (beta test)



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Looking for some brave soul with a VAG-COM and an air suspension car to try this procedure.
First as a reference, please read this article:
http://forums.audiworld.com/al...phtml 
1) park on level ground - concrete garage floor is good.
2) Now connect VAG-COM to car with car running
3) take measurements from wheel center to fender lip per this drawing:








All 4 corners, and on three different level settings; loading, auto, xtra
Chart them as:
1 - LF 2 - RF 3 - LR 4 - RR

4) Enter module 34 - level ctrl.
5) Function 16 - security access
6) enter 31564 into the box and click DO IT.
7) advance to ch 1 - car will raise or lower itself into an auto position.
To lower:
CH 1 - New value - change from 497 to 498 - then click save.
CH 2 - New value - change from 497 to 498 - then click save.
CH 3 - New value - change from 502 to 503 - then click save.
CH 4 - New value - change from 502 to 503 - then click save.
CH 5 - New value - change from 0 to 1 - then click save.
To raise:
CH 1 - New value - change from 497 to 496 - then click save.
CH 2 - New value - change from 497 to 496 - then click save.
CH 3 - New value - change from 502 to 501 - then click save.
CH 4 - New value - change from 502 to 501 - then click save.
CH 5 - New value - change from 0 to 1 - then click save.
These seem to be very small steps - 1 mm per increment. It doesn’t seem like you can do this in larger steps. And each time you re-enter module 34 the numbers 497 and 502 seem to be back as the value.
8) Go back to step 2, measuring the car in the three positions. If more change is desired, repeat steps 4 through 7 again until you are satisfied with the results.
Disclaimer: I assume no liability or responsibility for any damages or loss that may arise either directly or indirectly as a result of the application of the information provided herein. Please read instructions fully before attempting this modification. Serious harm or injury may come to you or your vehicle by performing these modifications. This mod will seriously alter the handling characteristics of your vehicle. Perform this modification AT YOUR OWN RISK.


----------



## srohrbaugh (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Touareg lowering (spockcat)*

Interesting that it will not take larger variations.
Maybe this is why they could not level my T1 after replacing all 4 sensors and control module. If you recall T1 was riding 2" high in the front and canted to the right. I drove around like that for 2 months . . . Based on this input they might have been able to level it 1mm at a time . . . I will have to find out what the final resolution was with T1 . . . 
PS I am not that brave yet . . . and for good reason . . .



_Modified by srohrbaugh at 10:39 PM 1-14-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg lowering (spockcat)*

Another note to this procedure, it seems that you must change ALL 4 channels before you can go to channel 5 and confirm your changes. 
Also, note that the old Audi procedure says to us the login. This doesn't work with the Touareg. You will get a running gear error if you use the login and then try the procedure. You must use the security access.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Touareg lowering (spockcat)*

We spent a few hours fooling with this the other day. There are definitely some flaky things going on with the Adaptation process on this controller. At the present time, we're not sure whether it's the controller itself or possibly an issue with VAG-COM. On two of the four corners, we were able to make large changes (like 20mm at a time) while on the other two, we were only able to do 1mm at a time. We also managed to get the suspension into "limp mode" a few times. Therefore I would like to recommend that at the present time, this tweak should only be attempted by the brave. We'll be looking at it in more detail soon, to eliminate the possibility that the flakyness it's an issue with VAG-COM. 
-Uwe-
PS: If you do try this, I suggest you do leave the engine running the whole time to make sure you've got plenty of juice for the compressor.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg lowering (Uwe)*

Uwe, 
Which corners had the large change? 
The engine running is in step #2. 
What I didn't mention was as you emailed me back a few weeks ago, you can look at the offset in MM by looking at measureing block 4 and the overall height by looking at measuring block 5. I've translated that file you sent me. I should have emailed back the translation. I'll do that shortly.
Jim


----------



## mr.vw (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Touareg lowering (spockcat)*

hey Spock...if you pop an airbag...I'll make sure we sell it to you at cost....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg lowering (mr.vw)*

OK, I'll bite, why would you think I'm going to pop an airbag? Do you think I am a poor driver or a poor vagger?


----------



## mr.vw (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Touareg lowering (spockcat)*

neither.....your getting close to bottoming the suspension....hate to ruin an electronically adjustable shock or rupture a bag....
there's a reason you can't drive the car in the LOWEST setting(over 3mph)...


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Touareg lowering (mr.vw)*

LOL! you were talking about airbag in the suspension ... I too thought you meant the safety device. spock, don't pop either!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg lowering (mr.vw)*

You will note that the Audi 402 mod page mentions the 13 and 17 mm limits for the allroad. I've got no reason to go beyond those myself. 
Frankly, I'm just playing with this because I can.


----------



## Company T-Reg (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Touareg lowering (mr.vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.vw* »_neither.....your getting close to bottoming the suspension....hate to ruin an electronically adjustable shock or rupture a bag....
there's a reason you can't drive the car in the LOWEST setting(over 3mph)...









If you do, play dumb...you have a warranty.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg lowering*

So has anyone tried this or did Uwe & mr. vw scare everyone? Just FYI, my overall measurements are now:
Loading level: 16.25" front, 17" rear
Normal drive level with comfort shock setting: 18.5" front, 19.5" rear
Xtra level: 22" front, 22.5" rear.
All based on this measurement:


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Touareg lowering (Uwe)*

Update:
There's definitely an issue with the way VAG-COM handles the adaptation sequence vis-a-vis what this controller wants (whiich is a bit unusual). 
We think we've got it fixed, but want to do some more testing this weekend. Therefore I'm going to suggest that you guys hold off a little before attempting this at home..
-Uwe-


----------



## bagdan (Jan 14, 2004)

"if you lower your car 1/2 inch, ALL settings will be 1/2 inch lower. There is NO way to only lower the lowest setting."
Then how come ABT (tuning company) claims they can make the suspension to lower 60 mm when parked, 30 mm lower (than factory settings) when driving plus extra 10 mm lower in sport mode.
Can we get the same results with vag-com?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (bagdan)*

I haven't seen the ABT product but I assume that they are selling a complete control module, not just tricking the car's sensors into thinking they are x mms higher than they really are. 
By selling the control module, they can prgram the module for different ride heights than the factory used. 
If you think of the car's different ride heights as points on a graph, the vagcom is just shifting the points all by the same amount. But the ABT unit is changing the points to what they want. 
I hope that I explained this well enough for you to understand. If not let me know and I will try somemore.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

hey spockcat... is there a limit on how low vag cam can lower the egg?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

There certainly is some limit but I don't know what it would be. I think it would be based on the travel limits of the sensors.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg lowering (spockcat)*

Thought I would toss in the sport measurement in here too since bagdan mentioned it in the ABT unit:
Loading level: 16.25" front, 17" rear
Sport level: 17.5" front, 18" rear
Normal drive level with comfort shock setting: 18.5" front, 19.5" rear
Xtra level: 22" front, 22.5" rear.
Of course, all measurements are taken when stopped. I assume that there may be some further change when the car is at speed.
I would be interested in hearing from others their normal auto level and sport level. I've gotten reports of the loading and xtra level here: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1160006 
All based on this measurement:


----------



## bagdan (Jan 14, 2004)

I assume, based on ABT's data, the suspenstion can be safely lowered by either 40 mm (very sporty) or by 30 mm (sporty). 
Too bad VAG-COM doesn't let you change the level in larger increments, yet.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (bagdan)*

Above I posted my measurements. What I should have also posted are standard measurements so you can see the difference:
Standard: My settings:
Loading level: 17.5" 16.25" front, 17" rear
Sport level: 18.75" 17.5" front, 18" rear
Normal level: 20" 18.5" front, 19.5" rear
Xtra level: 22.75" 22" front, 22.5" rear
As you can see, the difference is about 15 to 40 mm. 
bravocharlie stopped by today for a phone install on his standard radio and some vag work. We took some pictures with our cars side-by-side, my car is the blue one:
SPORT LEVEL
















LOADING LEVEL


----------



## bagdan (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Above I posted my measurements. What I should have also posted are standard measurements so you can see the difference:
Standard: My settings:
Loading level: 17.5" 16.25" front, 17" rear
Sport level: 18.75" 17.5" front, 18" rear
Normal level: 20" 18.5" front, 19.5" rear
Xtra level: 22.75" 22" front, 22.5" rear
As you can see, the difference is about 15 to 40 mm. 


Changes from level to level are not consistent b/w factory and your settings. Do you know why?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (bagdan)*

Do you mean why my front and rear is not the same level? This is because I have lowered the front more than the rear.
Or why the lowering isn't exactly 30mm between each of the first three settings as the factory literature shows? This could be my measuring as I rounded off to the nearest 0.25".


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_ This is because I have lowered the front more than the rear.

Just wondering why - looks or handling?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (chessmck)*

You know it just kind of ended up that way. The odd thing is that if you read the procedure you will see that the factory setting original numbers are not identical front to back either but the difference is only a 5 mm. For some reason I ended up with the front a bit lower. It could be that on my very first attempt (when I got a running gear error by logging in the wrong way) I did something wrong and it carried over. I think the lower front looks OK though. If I didn't I think I could restore it back to level all the way around.
When I first started, I found my car was about a 1/4" higher on one corner and I cleared this up.


----------



## starcitytreg (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

While your manipulating the dynamics of the Treg, you may want to get that spot of dirt off the door for that clean look.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (starcitytreg)*

Just as soon as it warms up to over 32 deg F here.


----------



## bagdan (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Or why the lowering isn't exactly 30mm between each of the first three settings as the factory literature shows? This could be my measuring as I rounded off to the nearest 0.25".


Actually, difference in almost 1" that's what caught my attention:
factory (xtra) 22.75" - factory (normal) 20" = 2.75"
yours (xtra/front) 22" - yours (normal/front) 18.5" = 3.5"
If that's the way suspension "reacts" to calibration, it's actually very cool. You can lower it for street driving. Then raise it as needed to almost factory height in xtra mode w/o having to recalibrate.


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spockat ...
It looks like TECHART makes a module the simply plugs into the Cayenne to change the ride height.
They also will be having a bolt-on Dead Pedal "soon".


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (SlotCAR)*

I'm not anywhere near that dissatisfied with my ride height to spend what they probably will want for this item. I figure around $1000 at least.


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Yeah, I agree probably pricey.
This link, if you select the graphics of the tires on the bottom of the picture shows the dynamic range of the lift ...

http://www.techart.de/Programm...p.htm#


----------



## terps4 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Touareg lowering (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_
We think we've got it fixed, but want to do some more testing this weekend.

Any updates on this Uwe? Should we be on the lookout for a new release of the software?


----------



## section8 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Touareg lowering (spockcat)*

is this the look your goin for?
http://www.carnut.dk/film/montecarlotilt.mov


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg lowering (section8)*

Now there is a real running gear fault!


----------



## Der NuB (Apr 24, 2000)

*Re: Touareg lowering (spockcat)*

Can the folks who have performed this modification please give some impressions regarding any changes they have noticed in handling/response characteristics?
Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Touareg lowering (terps4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terps4* »_
Any updates on this Uwe? Should we be on the lookout for a new release of the software?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1211721#11699667


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Touareg lowering (spockcat)*

ok spockcat,
how about an update on this project?
miles on vehicle since lowering done:
abnormal tire wear:
headlight leveling system (does it still work):
load leveling (does it still work):
what's the conclusion? still a beta?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg lowering (bravocharlie)*

I have to update this because I see I forgot the adaptation -10 step. But no problems. I was tweeking yesterday lowering the back end a little. I have to email Uwe as he said his system takes larger changes than just 1 like I was only able to do. I still could only change each setting 1 digit at a time. So the procedure is a bit slow.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg lowering (bravocharlie)*

OK, I updated the procedure with photos (partially stolen from the AUDI mod page as I don't have the VAGCOM software working on this computer) and created this page for it: http://www.tm-techmark.com/tou...t.htm


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Touareg lowering (spockcat)*


_Quote »_ I still could only change each setting 1 digit at a time. So the procedure is a bit slow. 

Spock, are you using Beta 401.2? 
We've had no problems with it only taking 1mm steps since we made some changes in the software. 
-Uwe-


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg lowering (Uwe)*

I downloaded it the day 401 was announced here. It is on my work laptop and I am at home. I will check the actual build tomorrow. But with 401 I was only about to do 1mm steps. And this time when I went in through security access I got a running gear error. It cleared after my first complete change though.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Touareg lowering (spockcat)*

I performed the lowering mod with the VAG-Com yesterday per spockcat's instructions (or least some of them







). Frankly, after I was done, I didn't think anything took because I couldn't get channel 5 to show up on the VAG in order to save all the changes. However, after talking to spockcat, I realized that it may have worked. The part I didn't read in spockcat's instructions







was the part about the values not changing after you're done. In other words, on the Touareg, the default value for channels 1 & 2 is 497 and 3 & 4 is 502. Even after you modify the values, they still appear as 497 & 502. That's why I didn't think anything changed. After spockcat shed some light on the subject, I went out and measured the Touareg.
Well, they did change and here are my results.








I think the slight variation in the measurements are a result of the leveling system not being precise to the exact cm. Measurements varied slightly but never more than 1 cm.
Finally, I though this was kind of funny, so I thought I would paste this in here. This is part of the IM conversation we had last night.
(10:31 PM 3-6-2004) spockcat: This is part of the reason for taking good notes (I didn't) and making lots of measurements. The settings always stay the same after finish. They go back to the default numbers (but the car is actually higher or lower).

(10:34 PM 3-6-2004) bravocharlie: oh my god. i didn't realize that. BRB have to go measure. it think its lower!!!

(10:37 PM 3-6-2004) spockcat: how many times did you do the lowering procedure?

(10:42 PM 3-6-2004) spockcat: http://www.bettyfordcenter.org 

(10:52 PM 3-6-2004) bravocharlie: i did it on all four just once, but my first increase was +13 from the original settings.

(10:54 PM 3-6-2004) bravocharlie: it looks like i'm 1.5 lower all the way around on all settings. that would be consistent with increasing it +13.
+13 = 1.3 cm. all four are within 0.5 cm

(10:55 PM 3-6-2004) spockcat: so is the car lower than before you started?

(10:55 PM 3-6-2004) bravocharlie: yes by 1.5+/- cm all the way around on all settings.


_Modified by bravocharlie at 9:08 AM 3-7-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg lowering (bravocharlie)*

Did you use this procedure or the later one I wrote up here:
http://www.tm-techmark.com/tou...t.htm


----------



## tierraman (Feb 20, 2004)

Spockcat, Thanks for pulling this thread up again. It seems that there is a lot of interest in this. Is the Touareg's sytem the same as the Cayenne's with different software/modulator, or is it a different system all together. I would be interested in a new modulator (or what ever) to get a sportier ride and at the same time not loose the maximum height. Someone mentioned there is something out there, can you confirm? Thanks


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Touareg lowering (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Did you use this procedure or the later one I wrote up here:
http://www.tm-techmark.com/tou...t.htm 

I did the one in the link above.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (tierraman)*

If you lower one setting, you lower them all by the same amount or so it seems. Do you really use your xtra high setting that much? I know I don't.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Touareg lowering (Der NuB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der NuB* »_Can the folks who have performed this modification please give some impressions regarding any changes they have noticed in handling/response characteristics?

I've driven mine for the day today. There is a definitely still a difference between sport, auto, and comfort ride settings. I don't know if it is my imagination or what but it seems as though comfort is a _little stiffer_ than it was before. However, this time of year with all the frost heaves, comfort is the only way to go.
Other than that, I can't really see a noticeable difference and I could be all wet about the firmer ride in comfort mode too.
spockcat, what do you think? any difference?


----------



## bagdan (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: (tierraman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tierraman* »_Spockcat, Thanks for pulling this thread up again. It seems that there is a lot of interest in this. Is the Touareg's sytem the same as the Cayenne's with different software/modulator, or is it a different system all together. I would be interested in a new modulator (or what ever) to get a sportier ride and at the same time not loose the maximum height. Someone mentioned there is something out there, can you confirm? Thanks









Yes there is:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg lowering (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_I've driven mine for the day today. There is a definitely still a difference between sport, auto, and comfort ride settings. I don't know if it is my imagination or what but it seems as though comfort is a _little stiffer_ than it was before. However, this time of year with all the frost heaves, comfort is the only way to go.
Other than that, I can't really see a noticeable difference and I could be all wet about the firmer ride in comfort mode too.
spockcat, what do you think? any difference?

Is that why my SPORT mode ride is so stiff? I occasionally use the AUTO mode but mainly the COMFORT mode. Firm enough for my old bones. I could still feel the frost heaves and mud washboards in VT this weekend.


----------



## tierraman (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Touareg lowering (spockcat)*

Thanks Spockcat, somehow I missed the first page of this thread where that module was posted (How embarrassing)







Thanks for the re-post.


----------



## austonwerner4 (Aug 11, 2011)

Im having a problem doing this.
I save the 498 and 503 and when I go back into the system, the numbers are back to 497 and 502


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

if you lower the car this way then there must be less pressure in the bags to allow the car to sit lower. That should equate to a softer ride if I'm not mistaken?

Could you guys give some feedback on the ride? I'm not interested in ride height but would like a softer ride.

Perhaps the lower ride makes the ecu respond with a firmer dampening setting?


----------

